# New Skis From Evo with cracked sidewall



## fotd (Dec 5, 2013)

I ordered "new" skis from Evo.com recently.  They shipped out a pair wrapped in shrink wrap, inside an Evo box, with almost no packing material.  They had a big chip in one of the topsheets, and mathching cracks in the sidewall towards the front of the ski.  I called and they gave me an exchange no problem.  Next pair of skis arrive, same packaging.  No chipped topsheets, but again matching sidewall cracks on both skis.  See attached.  The skis are Dynastar Cham 87 and cost $239 for last years model.

I don't really care if it is just cosmetics, but there could be damage to the core or something else bad, right?  It appears just to be a crack in the sidewall, no damage to edge.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 5, 2013)

That does not look good at all.  It might be the result of a (new) packing guy/gal who does not know what to do.  I'd give them a call, being really nice and say, "gee, it's the second pair that have been shipped damaged.  Can you help me out?"  Assuming, of course, you still want that ski.  I bet they would be glad to help.  I would not, like we've been discussing in another thread, take the skis and beat them over the head though.  :lol:

I had an experience with Backcountry.com a few years back (now four years ago...gasp...  ) in which they shipped me the wrong bindings with the skis.  I asked that they express the right ones and tell me how to send back the ones I had.  They were glad to help.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 5, 2013)

When I buy new skis, my expectation is that they're 100% new.  I'd send them back.  This is the liability online businesses assume.  They're responsible for making sure their product gets to you without damage.


----------



## fotd (Dec 5, 2013)

Skis are on their way back.  New skis are being rush shipped.


----------



## Angus (Dec 5, 2013)

Pretty sure last year and this years ski is identical. If you can get an undamaged ski that's a great price.  Had a similar issue with wrong ski shipped to me by backcountry and they were great. In addition to shipping new skis prior to receipt of originals, they gave me a 50% coupon with no expiration date, still haven't used!


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 5, 2013)

Possibly the reason they're so cheap, that's dirt cheap for the cham isn't it?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 5, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Possibly the reason they're so cheap, that's dirt cheap for the cham isn't it?



This is the ski, right?  http://www.evo.com/outlet/skis/dyna...1272/dynastar-cham-87-skis-2013-172-front.jpg

I don't see anything indicating that they were seconds, blems, or anything other than first quality closeout merchandise.


----------



## fotd (Dec 6, 2013)

Those are the skis, Trail Boss.  I was wondering if they were trying to get rid of a load that fell off a forklift of something after  receiving 2 pairs with almost identical cracks.  The shrink wrap wasn't even ripped where the crack is on the right ski.  Apparently they are going to have someone personally inspect the skis before shipping this time.  Their customer service other than shipping me banged up skis has been great so far.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 6, 2013)

Maybe it's worth a call to Dynastar to see if they had many warranty issues with that particular ski.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 6, 2013)

I emailed Evo back in August asking if they would sell me the 2013 K2 Rictors for $340. They said no. So I bought two pairs of skis from Snowmonster through this site for $300. Now Evo has the Rictors listed for $335.00. Gotta be patient. Gotta be patient.

Even though I'm completely happy with the ski's I bought from Snowmonster I really wouldn't mind having a pair of Rictors.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2013)

fotd said:


> Those are the skis, Trail Boss.  I was wondering if they were trying to get rid of a load that fell off a forklift of something after  receiving 2 pairs with almost identical cracks.  The shrink wrap wasn't even ripped where the crack is on the right ski.  Apparently they are going to have someone personally inspect the skis before shipping this time.  Their customer service other than shipping me banged up skis has been great so far.



I'd figure that they'd say they were seconds or blem if they were damaged. That's usually the norm. Sorry about this trouble. FWIW a lot of folks out here have the Chem. Let us know how you like them. And welcome to the boards.


----------

